# Rigging for Beeliners and Triggerfish



## Naby

I posted these together because I believe one rig will work for both fish even though I haven't caught any triggers. 

I currently rig for beeliners using dropper rigs made of 30-40 lb mono or fluorocarbon where there are multiple 2/0-3/0 hooks on loops and a weight at the bottom. One problem is that I have trouble getting the loop through the eye of the hook so I often have to cut one end of the loop and tie the hooks on normally. This doesn't pose much of a problem until mister 20" red snapper decides the morsel of squid on the hook is his dinner causing my rig to get torn up because the loops I cut to tie the hooks on are too weak for larger fish.

How do you guys make your small hook dropper rigs so that they don't get torn up from larger fish? I know that they're not going to be grouper proof, but there has to be a way to make them a little stronger.

Thanks


----------



## FenderBender

Buy hooks with bigger eyes... I've made two hook dropper rigs with 80 lb before because it was all I could find on the boat. Had to bite it to pinch it to push it through the hook eye, but it went. And I still got plenty of bites. Never had a mingo get line shy. 

There are plenty of hooks around that are still small shanked circles that have bigger eye holes. Look around, you may just have to change brand. You must be using some pin hooks if you can't get 30-40 lb through.


----------



## FenderBender

Let's face it, you aren't catching mingos and triggers for the sport and fight of it, they are a meat fish. I would not use less than 50 lb. on your dropper rigs for longer durability. This is the same reason deep drop rigs are made with 300 lb. mono... you may be mostly catching 10 to 20 lb fish, but you want the rig to be durable and last a long time. Just my .02


----------



## lastcast

Naby we use the same rig and hooks. The Eagle Claw Laser Sharps are good enough for that rig and has caught lots bigger fish then Mingo's. The eyes are big enough to get 60# through. Wallly World sells em.


----------



## Naby

Thanks all for the info.

So is everybody shoving the loop through the eye or cutting the loop and tying the hook on.


----------



## lastcast

Double. I make a real quick easy 3 loop rig. 2 for hooks and 1 for sinker.


----------



## alm

I use 80 to 200 test mono for my droper rigs i like the mustad ulta point hooks. 2/0 to 4/0. Imo i have found some spots have more triggers and some spots have more mingos. I think you dont have good private #s and thats why your not catching those fish. IMO it takes a long time and a very good fish finder to get some good honey holes #s.You will catch fish at public #s But not like finding a new spot thats never been fished. Good luck to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Naby

Thanks, I'll get some different hooks. I don't remember the brand off the top of my head but the kind I use are made out of small wire (for the smaller hooks anyway) and so the eye is small.


----------



## Naby

alm said:


> I use 80 to 200 test mono for my droper rigs i like the mustad ulta point hooks. 2/0 to 4/0. Imo i have found some spots have more triggers and some spots have more mingos. I think you dont have good private #s and thats why your not catching those fish. IMO it takes a long time and a very good fish finder to get some good honey holes #s.You will catch fish at public #s But not like finding a new spot thats never been fished. Good luck to you.:thumbsup:


Yeah, no private numbers yet. I've only been fishing out of Destin for a little over a year so I'm still learning the spots.


----------



## feelin' wright

Like everyone else said use hooks with bigger eyes. I always just push the loop through. I have never tied the hook to the loop. Just seems like more work.


----------



## Stressless

I guess I'll add from the _contrarian_ view, I use 40# Floro with #2 (not 2/0)

http://www.ownerhooks.com/pages/products/hooks/circlehooks.htm
*# 2*​ *5363-091*​ *46*​
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/line/fluorocarbon/vanish
*VQS40-15  * (1097120) 0.022 40 350 Clear $28.99

Found the smaller hooks really help getting the trigger meat in the boat, using Mutu we've brought keeper red and gag grouper, AJ, and red snapper as well with one - not ONE hook bending.

Stay with the lighter line but the trick is to tie a Palomar knot with the loop at the hook. 










This significantly helps keep the line away from those dang trigger chompers.

Tight Lines.
Stressless


----------



## lobsterman

Don't use a loop, tie a double dropper loop and cut the bottom lug of the loop at the knot and then snell or tie on a small circle hook and yes it works incredible for both species and beyond.


----------



## Alchemist

I take a 4-6 inch piece of scrap line like 12lb test and pull the dropper loops through the eye of the hook.


----------



## Chris V

I use the Owner Mutu circles. Not the mutu light or super mutu but the original. Its a fairly heavy wire circle with a larger eye. I have no problem getting both 40 and 50lb through it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I think I'm gonna try 3/4" rope and some sharpened paper clips that I read about in a previous post. Should be deadly on the triggers!


----------



## Floppy

*Knew it was coming.......*



Caddy Yakker said:


> I think I'm gonna try 3/4" rope and some sharpened paper clips that I read about in a previous post. Should be deadly on the triggers!


Great follow up!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kim

I wouldn't use the fluorocarbon for making dropper rigs use 125 mono or more. I put a rig together using three way swivels either tying with the uni or crimps. Using crimps makes uniform rigs more so than tying but when you are +200 on the mono use crimps. By using the three way swivels you can change your hoops out easy and depending on what you're fishing for the hook and leader size.


----------

